# disque dur externe qui ne monte plus



## chipchipe (6 Février 2010)

Bonjour,

J'ai un disque dur externe qui ne monte plus sur le bureau, mais que l'on retrouve dans l'utilitaire de disque.

Comment faire pour le faire monter sans le reformater?

Merci


----------



## christophe2312 (6 Février 2010)

Bonjour
simplement dans utilitaire , cliquez sur "monter"


----------



## chipchipe (6 Février 2010)

mon soucis est que même comme ca il ne monte pas.


----------



## christophe2312 (6 Février 2010)

autre solution
demonter le dd du boitier ,et le remonter si c est possible on ne sait jamais !!!!


----------



## chipchipe (7 Février 2010)

cela ne marche toujours pas.Il ne veux toujours pas monter


----------



## Sly54 (7 Février 2010)

As tu la possibilité de tester sur autre machine ?


----------



## chipchipe (7 Février 2010)

oui, mais c'est idem


----------



## Pamoi (7 Février 2010)

As tu fait la vérification (et éventuellement la réparation) du disque avec l'utilitaire de disque ?

Autrement, un truc tout bête, qui marche parfois:
laisser le DD externe allumé, et redémarrer l'ordi.



christophe2312 a dit:


> autre solution
> demonter le dd du boitier ,et le remonter si c est possible on ne sait jamais !!!!



Pour rebondir là dessus, essayer de le remonter après avoir changé la position (s'il est en master, le passer en slave, etc...)


----------



## chipchipe (7 Février 2010)

rien ne fonctionne.... voila ce que  l'utilitaire de disque me dit:
le volume semble être en bon état (écrit en vert)


----------



## christophe2312 (7 Février 2010)

il est quoi? 
fat 32 , mac os journalise ?


----------



## chipchipe (7 Février 2010)

mac os journalisé


----------



## christophe2312 (7 Février 2010)

Je n ai aucune solution, mis a part a le reformater


----------



## Invité (7 Février 2010)

Il est branché comment FW ou Usb ?
T'as pas un autre boîtier pour tester ce disque, ou le mettre en interne ? C'est peut être un problème de bridge et pas forcément le disque.


----------



## chipchipe (8 Février 2010)

mon boitier fait les 2 connections,idem.
en interne idem


----------



## nellie (8 Février 2010)

Débrancher tous les autres périphériques sauf clavier et souris et redémarrer le mac en gardant branché  seulement le disque qui fait problème.


----------



## Invité (8 Février 2010)

Dans ce cas, c'est peut être l'en-tête de catalogue qui est foireux.
T'as DiskWarrior ? C'est le genre de truc qu'il répare plutôt bien en général.


----------



## chipchipe (9 Février 2010)

nellie a dit:


> Débrancher tous les autres périphériques sauf clavier et souris et redémarrer le mac en gardant branché  seulement le disque qui fait problème.



Cela ne marche toujours pas

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h49 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h48 ----------




nellie a dit:


> Débrancher tous les autres périphériques sauf clavier et souris et redémarrer le mac en gardant branché  seulement le disque qui fait problème.





Invité a dit:


> Dans ce cas, c'est peut être l'en-tête de catalogue qui est foireux.
> T'as DiskWarrior ? C'est le genre de truc qu'il répare plutôt bien en général.



je n'ai pas DiskWarrior ou puis je le trouver?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h55 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h49 ----------

Par contre vérifier les autorisations du disque  et réparer les autorisations du disque sont grisées.
Es-ce normal?


----------



## didgar (9 Février 2010)

Salut !



chipchipe a dit:


> Par contre vérifier les autorisations du disque  et réparer les autorisations du disque sont grisées.
> Es-ce normal?



Tu ne peux vérifier et réparer les autorisations d'un disque que si OSX est installé dessus -> http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?path=DiskUtility/10.5/fr/duh17.html

A+

Didier


----------

